# VZW GN2: Bootloader unlock progress



## kxs783kms (Jul 18, 2011)

It's not quite here, but it's coming!! https://plus.google.com/app/basic/stream/z13gx1j4gmvyvtw4t04cd5gbiz3wg5eqqjg


----------



## Spencer_Moore (Jun 7, 2011)

Seems like good news. I'll be waiting anxiously. Rooted stock runs better than any phone I have ever owned though.


----------



## kxs783kms (Jul 18, 2011)

I would agree. I'm rooted and haven't removed any bloatware or anything yet. First time I've ever did this for this long. The only thing I have done was flash the fix to put the wifi icon in the notifications toggles, other than that, I've been very happy with stock.


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

He got it done. Was able to flash successfully tonight.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## RWNube (Sep 30, 2011)

kook said:


> He got it done. Was able to flash successfully tonight.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


Wow, what a beast. This phone is going to be superb.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kxs783kms (Jul 18, 2011)

kook said:


> He got it done. Was able to flash successfully tonight.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


Nice!! I look forward to having this done by next week sometime.


----------



## chayes627 (Aug 1, 2011)

Adam outler said that there will be a guide Wednesday. But the way it sounds is going to be pretty involved

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kxs783kms (Jul 18, 2011)

chayes627 said:


> Adam outler said that there will be a guide Wednesday. But the way it sounds is going to be pretty involved
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, I just read this. If it requires anything with me having to hook up wires to the battery, etc, etc..like he had to do, then I'm going to have to pass on this method until something in my comfort range is more safer to me...lmao. But if it only involves ADB stuff, then my bootloader will be unlocked come Wednesday morning, no matter how long the process.


----------



## kxs783kms (Jul 18, 2011)

It's here!!! http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=2043636


----------

